# How unfortunate - fans spitting on riders today



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

http://www.reuters.co.uk/newsPackageArticle.jhtml?type=sportsNews&storyID=551318&section=news

Tour director says fans spat at Armstrong
Wed 21 July, 2004 19:44 

L'ALPE D'HUEZ, France (Reuters) - *Tour de France director Jean-Marie Leblanc has admitted he had seen fans spit at five-times champion Lance Armstrong during the 15.5-km time trial to L'Alpe d'Huez.*

Leblanc also said the swarming crowds on the twisting climb on Wednesday had frightened him as riders, including Armstrong, were forced to weave through excited fans who jumped out on to the road.

"I was scared too and I felt relieved when we reached the section with barriers," Leblanc told Reuters after stage winner Armstrong described the stage as a "bad idea" and hit out at some German fans.

"Until this morning, everybody thought this time trial was a good idea and now we realised it was not so.

"There were lots of aggressive fans surrounding the riders and I even saw two idiots spit at Lance Armstrong."

"Unfortunately I doubt you can put barriers on the 14 kilometres of the climb," he added.

Armstrong, who stormed to victory nearly a minute ahead of his closest challenger Jan Ullrich and now looks set for a record sixth Tour win, urged organisers to think seriously about holding another time trial at the ski resort.

"I don't know if that's such a good thing for the Tour de France. I don't think it's safe. I think organisers should watch out," said the American.

:speechless:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*agree*

yeah, a good idea turned really bad by some idiots. just too many people and not enough road.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

Could have been a lot worse though. At least some nut job didn't try to alter the stage or final standings by knocking a rider off his bike, etc. Rider security had to be a big concern for this stage. At least I hope it would have been a concern.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*A lot of dumb ideas this year!*

Let's see:
Throttling a mass flat sprint into a narrow lane at the finish - Bye Bye Hamilton
Cobblestones - Bye Bye Mayo
TTT - Bye Bye 3-4 minutes

It's not the idiot fans. The idiot fans were always there. It's almost like they wanted to create situations and problems for the top riders when they chose the courses. Maybe trying to spice up what they may of believed would be a boring tour. Either that, or pure ignorance, arrogance, incompetence and stupidity of a Tour Dirrector. Clearly they are putting the safety of the riders as a too low of priority. Maybe LA should organize a boycott next year unless they clean up their act. 

It's amazing someone has not been seriously hurt yet this year, and there are still mountains left.


----------



## HINCA (Jul 18, 2004)

*security bikes*

correct me if i am wrong but i believe i saw two bike escorts running along while jan ullrich was riding. they were not at par, they were a little more behind but at each side (obviously with enough space from the rider) that seems like a good idea to allow enough space for the rides and avoid all those crazy fans doing all those stupid things. i dont know if it was for the whole ride cause i believe some parts are way smaller than others, but seems like a good idea after some fan almost know him down


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

Today was nuts - surprising there weren't any accidents. I really thought that guy running in front of Jan was going to cause a crash. I didn't notice any spitting, but I did see one guy running alongside Lance and yelling at him. He didn't exactly look like a fan. Just imagine the concentration it must take not to panic or screw up your timing and cadence when these psychos are running around in the middle of the road. Just amazing.

I'm also not so sure the motorcycle lead out helped. It seemed like the fans were waiting for it to pass so they could jump in the road. Maybe a humvee or one of those Chariots from 'Gladiator' would be more suitable.

ITT is a bad idea, but you can't take either D'Huez or Le Duez Alpe out of the mix, both are classic climbs. They should limit the number of people that can line the streets, though, and provide a bit more security for the climb. The great thing about cycling is the ability for fans to get up close and personal. There should also be some sort of rule for running with flags or other loose cloth alongside a rider.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

*900,000 bodies but only 850,000 brains. (nm)*

.............


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

like a good punk concert circa 1980. 

"Onstage I've been hit by a grapefruit, beercans, eggs, spit, money, cigarette butts, Mandies, Quaaludes, joints, bras, panties, and a fist." --Iggy Pop


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

I was shocked to see how unprotected the riders were on that stretch, and also extremely surprised that nobody did anything blatantly stupid. In a way, one can look at the few idiots and be glad that they are the vast, vast minority. I mean, 2 spitters out of 900,000 fans -- not too bad, really. Still.......if I witnessed such an event, there would be a couple of black eyes, methinks, and they wouldn't be mine!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

*a bit of sportsmanship is in order here*

Look at the dimwit in the orange. This is what the riders have to deal with. Come on! You can cheer, you can yell, but why be like this? The crowds are widely popular and very fun for the spectators, but is it worth somebody getting hurt? 

brewster


----------



## asmith (Jun 26, 2004)

It definately looked pretty dangerous. I would like to think that the more respectful fans would have beaten the crap out of anyone who attempted to sabotage someones climb up the mountain.

Andrew


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

Very sad. Root for your favorties but crap like that has no place in sports.  Someone deserves a good swift kick in the jimmy.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

I was a little on edge toward the end of the ITT. At times I though - This riders going to fall. I think people got to close. But being the nature of the event (TT) there was no way security or the motorbikes could have been closer to the riders. 

I tell you if I were one of the riders - there were 1 or 2 occasions where I would have personally told 'fans' to fock off or to use a brain and get out of the way. One or two people became too close to Jan Ulrich too. Notice he got pushed a little? And in the TT position he adopted you are more vulnerable to loose a bit of control.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*was having bad thoughts*

Utah Crag Hopper hasn't been on-line. I figured he'd gone over and was going to pull a 
"frenchie punches Merckx".


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I think the ITT up L'Alpe Huez was a great idea. It's too bad things have gotten so crazy. If they could barrier the route better, I'd love to see it again.


----------



## breathless (Jul 16, 2004)

*Solution is easy*

Close the mountain - problem solved. I hope they are not waiting for an incident before they do something.


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

I forget who was riding, but some idiot was running alongside the cyclist, and someone from the crowd pulled the running idiot to the side of the road. What a guy.


----------



## likes_toys (Jul 13, 2004)

mrrun2fast said:


> I forget who was riding, but some idiot was running alongside the cyclist, and someone from the crowd pulled the running idiot to the side of the road. What a guy.


I really hate even having this thought, but I have been concerned about the general safety of LA. Here it goes.....what if a terrorist wanted to make a "statement"? These mountain stages show that access is not an issue. Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## asmith (Jun 26, 2004)

likes_toys said:


> I really hate even having this thought, but I have been concerned about the general safety of LA. Here it goes.....what if a terrorist wanted to make a "statement"? These mountain stages show that access is not an issue. Has anyone heard anything about this?


Terrorists are going to go after bigger targets than a single American bike rider in the tour. Lance is huge in the cycling world, but they would not accomplish much by blowing up a few bike riders and fans watching on a mountain road. They are going to go after a more high profile target. However, I hope security is stepped up for the Champs-Elysees as that would be a pretty good target to hit with the number of people packed together in the middle of Paris watching the final stage of the race.

JMO


----------



## dcboomer (Oct 7, 2003)

brewster said:


> Look at the dimwit in the orange. This is what the riders have to deal with. Come on! You can cheer, you can yell, but why be like this? The crowds are widely popular and very fun for the spectators, but is it worth somebody getting hurt?
> 
> brewster


You mean that's not just the (presumably Spanish/Basque) way of saying "You're Number One" twice???  I AM truly amazed at how close those idiots come to the riders. Did you see the one who poured a bottle of water over Ullrich's head? I don't know if he appreciated it or not, but it's gotta be a blow to his concentration. Same with the folks who need to actually touch the riders as they go by, even if they're just trying to show their support.


----------



## spankdoggie (Feb 13, 2004)

I had to laugh this morning when I was watching the ITT. Near the end, on the road were painted anti-Lance slogans as the helicopter followed Lance up the mountain. One was "EPO Lance." Another right after it said: "F**k Lance." However in large white letters right afterwards up the hill were the huge white letters on the road: "TEAR THEIR BALLS OFF LANCE!"

I had to laugh, out loud I did...


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

asmith said:


> Terrorists are going to go after bigger targets than a single American bike rider in the tour. Lance is huge in the cycling world, but they would not accomplish much by blowing up a few bike riders and fans watching on a mountain road. They are going to go after a more high profile target. However, I hope security is stepped up for the Champs-Elysees as that would be a pretty good target to hit with the number of people packed together in the middle of Paris watching the final stage of the race.
> JMO


They behead unknowns. Based on the way those are covered, I think they would get quite a bit of publicity by doing something like that.


----------



## MountainPro (Jan 14, 2003)

brewster said:


> Look at the dimwit in the orange.


thsi guy is just a wanker, it reminds me of football fans in europe that just go to the matches to start fights...they are not true fans. I am not Lances biggest Fan but i have to admit that he is the greatest living rider and possibly the best rider ever and that demands respect....if i were Lance i would have given him a suirprise kick in the guts, he is in the perfect position...Just like Eric Cantona who was being taunted by a fan at the side of the pitch...he went up to the fan and presented him with a flying kick in the face...


----------



## darkwing duck (May 18, 2004)

*Robbie McEwen put it into perspective*

From Cyclingnews:

"This is not directed at all Germans, it is directed at the minority who did that and they know who they are and I'd like to send them a nice big get f**ked".


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*That was a police officer...*



mrrun2fast said:


> I forget who was riding, but some idiot was running alongside the cyclist, and someone from the crowd pulled the running idiot to the side of the road. What a guy.


I noticed that too. As the runner was along side the rider, an officer (in uniform) stepped into the path of the runner. They went out of view before they made contact but the cop seemed to be bracing himself for contact. the runner wasn't even looking up the road so that may have been quite an impact.


----------



## ClydeTri (Jan 15, 2002)

*doubt seriously...*



asmith said:


> Terrorists are going to go after bigger targets than a single American bike rider in the tour. Lance is huge in the cycling world, but they would not accomplish much by blowing up a few bike riders and fans watching on a mountain road. They are going to go after a more high profile target. However, I hope security is stepped up for the Champs-Elysees as that would be a pretty good target to hit with the number of people packed together in the middle of Paris watching the final stage of the race.
> 
> JMO


Doubt seriously that they would hit in Paris, don't forget, France seems to pander to them, the terrorists. Terrorists wouldnt want to lose their allies in France.


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*sigh*



ClydeTri said:


> Doubt seriously that they would hit in Paris, don't forget, France seems to pander to them, the terrorists. Terrorists wouldnt want to lose their allies in France.


So the Corsicans aren't/weren't terrorists? That's funny (well, not really...) but I thought in the years leading up to 9/11/01 France had had much worse terror issues than the US.

FYI- *Both* American and French business interests have been making money off of Afghanistan, Iraq, and other 'shady' situations for decades. I don' see how France are morally any different...


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

spankdoggie said:


> I had to laugh this morning when I was watching the ITT. Near the end, on the road were painted anti-Lance slogans as the helicopter followed Lance up the mountain. One was "EPO Lance." Another right after it said: "F**k Lance." However in large white letters right afterwards up the hill were the huge white letters on the road: "TEAR THEIR BALLS OFF LANCE!"
> 
> I had to laugh, out loud I did...


Dude, seeing that made me very jocular indeed. And he did.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Next year, couldn't they have some Frenchy cops (the guys with the round/flat box hats) spaced so many feet apart to help discourage these mutants? Maybe just the sight of uniforms would chill them enough to keep them out of the way. But then the TdF would look like a Nazi rally, and we don't want that.




> Utah Crag Hopper hasn't been on-line. I figured he'd gone over and was going to pull a
> "frenchie punches Merckx".


LMAO! Maybe he did and got nabbed! We'll be seeing the update soon!


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

*Some good ones today*

There was a good one with Kloden shoving a fan off to the side on the final climb (stg 17) today and then a little up the hill some lunitic in orange suddenly dissappeared from view as he was yanked from the road. Too much sun, too much alcohol, not enough brains.


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

*Knew it was coming*



ClydeTri said:


> Doubt seriously that they would hit in Paris, don't forget, France seems to pander to them, the terrorists. Terrorists wouldnt want to lose their allies in France.


Way to go ClydeTri. I was waiting for someone to make some derogatory nationalistic comment. Really you should feel proud that you lowered the discussion. There's always one.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

I was bummed they didn't show the slobber-knock!! I don't know if it was a military or police officer, but he stepped out of the crowd and was going to tackle the guy back into the crowd. I was hoping for a nasty hip check into la-la land, but I think the officer just knocked him down. I wish the french weren't such gracious hosts.



biknben said:


> I noticed that too. As the runner was along side the rider, an officer (in uniform) stepped into the path of the runner. They went out of view before they made contact but the cop seemed to be bracing himself for contact. the runner wasn't even looking up the road so that may have been quite an impact.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*French Police Don't Fool Around*



snowman3 said:


> I was bummed they didn't show the slobber-knock!! I don't know if it was a military or police officer, but he stepped out of the crowd and was going to tackle the guy back into the crowd. I was hoping for a nasty hip check into la-la land, but I think the officer just knocked him down. I wish the french weren't such gracious hosts.


The French police do not fool around with people blocking the route of the Tour. Usually there is a group of motorcycle cops that precede each group of riders during a non-time trial stage. Last year, when I was on the Col de Portillion, I saw a cop ride directly into a fan that jumped out just before the leading group of the peloton was to pass. The cop knocked the fan over and just kept on riding in a straight line.


----------



## Marek (Feb 17, 2004)

*the finger & spitting*

i believe the finger in spanish culture means you are the man and you can have your way with me anytime..and i am scared of your mancho stuff with our women too!!

spitting germans are the result of a langue of lengthly words and static expressions and no way to express emotional out burst...they can only split and slober on themselves as lance passes. 

sorry, i have been watching Bob Roll too much.


----------



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Blah Blah Blah!*



97 Teran said:


> So the Corsicans aren't/weren't terrorists? That's funny (well, not really...) but I thought in the years leading up to 9/11/01 France had had much worse terror issues than the US.
> 
> FYI- *Both* American and French business interests have been making money off of Afghanistan, Iraq, and other 'shady' situations for decades. I don' see how France are morally any different...


I believe France had their hands very deep inside Saddam's coffer before the war that was the main reason for their opposition! Same with the Nazi's in WWII, makes you think which side their really on?

True US interests profits from the wars buts its so that they can get ride of the terrorists!

GO LANCE!!!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I got news for ya *Marcus75* - they'll NEVER be rid of terrorists. Especially now that GWB has pissed off the whole Arab world, not just a small group.

What planet do you live on??


----------



## likes_toys (Jul 13, 2004)

*Jens Voigt too*



Marek said:


> i believe the finger in spanish culture means you are the man and you can have your way with me anytime..and i am scared of your mancho stuff with our women too!!
> 
> spitting germans are the result of a langue of lengthly words and static expressions and no way to express emotional out burst...they can only split and slober on themselves as lance passes.
> 
> sorry, i have been watching Bob Roll too much.


They did an interview with Jens (you will see on OLN) and he said the German fans were yelling at him, calling him a traitor and a bunch of "other" stuff. That's the same as American fans berating any other American in the tour who is not on USPS. So, can you notch this up to nationalism? Doesn't seem like it, unless nationalism requires the team be German as well...everything must be German. Didn't they go down this road before?


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

spankdoggie said:


> I had to laugh this morning when I was watching the ITT. Near the end, on the road were painted anti-Lance slogans as the helicopter followed Lance up the mountain. One was "EPO Lance." Another right after it said: "F**k Lance." However in large white letters right afterwards up the hill were the huge white letters on the road: "TEAR THEIR BALLS OFF LANCE!"
> 
> I had to laugh, out loud I did...


Yeah, that was great. I saw one guy flip Lance off, then the EPO Lance and Fuc Lance(exact spelling). Then right at the end, Tear their Balls off Lance. Awesome.


----------



## Flav (Jun 24, 2004)

*That's an understatement...*



AJS said:


> I got news for ya *Marcus75* - they'll NEVER be rid of terrorists. Especially now that GWB has pissed off the whole Arab world, not just a small group.
> 
> What planet do you live on??



Nope. He's pissed off the *whole world*.


----------



## xandre (Jan 2, 2003)

*Omg*

(In the interview w/ Jens Voight) Jens Voight is one FUNNY LOOKN guy!! Maybe it was that he just finished the stage when they interviewed him, but that guy is like a human cartoon character..you cant help but look at him and smile! = ) And what a workhorse he is too! Thats too bad some of the German fans were giving him grief for following team orders. I hope they keep on doing interviews with him, he just seems like another one of the guys. I'd also like to see an interview with Virenque as well. That guy is another fighter who's also a good guy for helping out Vockeler the other day! Its nice to see some real good people riding and doing well.


----------



## TryingNotToGetDropped (Jan 2, 2003)

*Use razor wire.....*

The French police/ route security "motor bikes" should just put razor wire around the front and rear fender areas, and then just drive ahead and behind the race and road leaders. That way, it will keep all the jackasses back and create a nice little bubble. If they really wanted to do it right, they could have salty water circulating on the razor wire.

Last time I checked, when that type of thing happens everywhere else surrounding a sporting event, it is called a riot.

Ugly Americans? I think not. More like Ugly Europeans!


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*They just hate our freedom!!!*

Ever been to a Raiders game?


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

They just hate our freedom - to invade sovereign countries and kill people at will.

Too bad that moron didn't know how to spell "moron". I think he needs to 'Get A BRAIN!'.


----------



## Icefrk13 (Jul 2, 2004)

brewster said:


> Look at the dimwit in the orange. This is what the riders have to deal with. Come on! You can cheer, you can yell, but why be like this? The crowds are widely popular and very fun for the spectators, but is it worth somebody getting hurt?
> 
> brewster



It is just Mayo being pissed after beng dropped in the Pyr.


----------



## bigwaves (Feb 2, 2003)

*Sorry in advance*

So, what is new about the French spitting on Americans? They have been doing it since we liberated them from Germany. Can't b*tch slap them all.


----------

